# Υποτροφία για μεταφραστές στη Βιέννη



## anef (Feb 12, 2009)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν ισχύει και για μεταφραστές ελληνικών, θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο, σίγουρα όμως ισχύει για μεταφραστές γλωσσών της ανατολικής Ευρώπης.

Ιδού και το λινκ για όσους και όσες ενδιαφέρονται.


----------

